# Load Rating of Front Recovery Points



## bobzed57 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi
Does anyone know the load rating of the front recovery points on the Touareg (if that's what they are)?
I've been on a couple of 4WD trips with a club and they're pretty reluctant to try recoveries using a snatch strap connected to my Touareg. They reckon the towing hitch looks good enough, but they all pretty much think the front points, and in particular, the way the eye screws in rather than being bolted across-wise are not up to the task. These people all own Toyotas, Nissans and Land Rovers and pretty well understand what their recovery points are rated at.
I note that aircooled mentioned in his post at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2459175 that he recommended a good snatch strap, so I suspect he at least might know something about how much these recovery points can be loaded up. 
My first idea is to get another eye and use the two points togther using a bridle thereby distributing the load better.
I will be asking the question of VW here in Oz.
Any advice welcome. 
Thanks
Bob Z
PS I've added a little picture of the Touareg ready to go. I let one of the young members take it for a drive hence the Learner plates. The Touareg's still work in progress for 4WDing, but I'll get there.










_Modified by bobzed57 at 10:47 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## noobie (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Load Rating of Front Recovery Points (bobzed57)*

bob z,
This was also a concern to me....and
I Don't know the rating of the towing points but I have seen a pic with a snatch strap hanging off the Touareg expedition.








I have also seen a picture in 4x4 Australia of a Touareg being snatched (taught snatchstrap up a sand hill).
My own R5 has been towed (not snatched) out of a mud bog using the same point. I used the supplied eye, with a shackle so the load doesn't bend the eye like in the picture above.
There was also an R5 owner in Melbourne that had a steel bar made up that connected to both towing holes so that load is distributed off points. That was an engineered solution so I assume some thoughts and investigation went into it, unfortunately since the clubtouareg crash the info is all gone.
I have also seen some photos of a Touareg that was involved in a crash so the front panels bumper was removed, and from these photos, the towing points are on or very close to the body frame. Spockcat might even have a diagram of the front part of the car showing where the towing point are in relation to the body frame.
cheers


----------



## bobzed57 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Load Rating of Front Recovery Points (noobie)*

Noobie
Thanks. Bugger about the club touareg site. Before it crashed the first time there was this guy whose name was Sumar (I think) and he'd done a bunch of stuff to his R5 including joining the two eye with a bar to share the load.
Interesting picture of the Touareg with the winch. I think there were a few guys here in Oz wondering how it could be done.
I have emailed VW and hopefully they'll come back with something.
It'd be nice to be able to drag the cruisers and patrols out of the muck.
Ta Bob


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Load Rating of Front Recovery Points (bobzed57)*

Looks like I need to get a couple of 5/8" shackles. My 3/4" shackles won't fit through the tow eye like that (the picture above). My 3/4 ones can attach via the pin, but they have a tendency of sliding back and forth. I think the tow eye VW has is geared more towards the use of a tow hook, which I don't care for. To bad there isn't a 3rd party bull bar, with shackle (and winch) mounts, for the Touareg. Hell, I'd be happy with a reasonably priced skid plate (not made of plastic). Too bad the one offered by Porsche probably wouldn't fit.


----------

